# Where do I find the actual Laws?



## kevin_517 (2 mo ago)

I have read many aquarists relate their opinions on the illegality of transporting, keeping, selling, etc. certain species of fish, invertebrates and plants.
I would really like to find the source.
Where do I find the actual Laws?
DNR?
Dept. of Transportation?
Some State entity?

I'd appreciate hearing from you if you know the answer. 
Thanks much.
Kevin


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Each state agriculture should have them.








Restricted Species Lists By State


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- PDAView Full Version : RESTRICTED SPECIES LISTS BY STATE -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Oddball08-19-2006, 1:02 AM NOTE: If a species is not listed under state...




www.aquariumforum.com












Restricted Species List By State Part 2


NEVADA: -- the importation, transportation and possession of the following fish species (live, hybrids, viable embryos, or gametes) is prohibited in Nevada: Common Name -- Scientific Classification (1) Lampreys -- All species in the family Petromyzontidae (2) Freshwater stingray -- All species...




www.aquariumforum.com


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

federal law/CITES/Lacey Act/Invasive Species Act, etc.


----------



## kevin_517 (2 mo ago)

Thank-you Susankat,
I will scour these sources for mention of: ASOLENE SPIXI


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I know in Oklahoma Asolene Spixi is illegal.


----------



## kevin_517 (2 mo ago)

I'm in Missouri and find no state regs.
I do not find the species on the Invasive species list, CITES nor the Lacey Act.
Now I am even more curious about where these claims of Illegal Transport come from.

I did find a very informative site that re-iterated the warning and have written the author.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

good to know, post here what you find out so I can add it.


----------



## kevin_517 (2 mo ago)

Will do.


----------



## kevin_517 (2 mo ago)

Here's the response I referred to:
(from Michael at Aquarium Breeder.com)
The United States Department of Agriculture, Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (USDA-APHIS) implemented regulations in 2006 to prohibit the import or interstate movement of all members of the Family Ampullariidae, such as the zebra apple snail (Asolene spixi).








Spixi Snail – Detailed Guide: Care, Diet, and Breeding - Shrimp and Snail Breeder


Spixi snails are not the best algae-eaters, however, they have another superpower - Spixi snails can eat pests like a hydra.




aquariumbreeder.com


----------

